# BMX-Aufbau



## d0do (26. September 2004)

aaaaaaalso ich kauf mir jetz doch kein neues mtb, sondern bmx weil ich in letzter zeit lieber mit meinem 5 jahre altem mongoose bmx rumgammel als mitm mtb. hier mal meine idee (ist möglichst billig gehalten)

Rahmen: Captain Caracho Krishy Signature Modell                   289,-
Gabel: Odyssey 41T Dirt/Street Fork                                    109,95,-
Steuersatz: DIA-COMP a-headset                                        18,50,-
Vorbau: Generix                                                                29,-
Laufräder: VR: Alex Dirt Wheel front                                     54,-
               HR: Alex Dirt Wheel rear                                      55,-
Kettenblatt: Felt Cogswell 36T                                            39,95,-
Kurbel: Clatch 3-piece-crank                                               74,-
                                                                                   __________
GESAMT:                                                                         669,40,-

Des wärs jetz, alles bei parano.
den rest sattel, reifen usw. kommen dann noch bzw. hab ich schon.
was haltet ihr davon? Ich mein pegs kommen ja auch noch vlt. und dann ists doch für dirt/street perfekt.


dominik


----------



## kater (26. September 2004)

Anderer Vorbau, andere Kurbel, anderes Hinterrad:

Vorbau: Redneck LT oder WTP Soulmate
Kurbel: Primo Powerbite oder Primo Excell
Hinterrad: Primo Pro Cassette mit Hulahoop oder Odyssey Cassette mit Odyssey Hazzard lite, 48H, 14mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (26. September 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Anderer Vorbau, andere Kurbel, anderes Hinterrad:
> 
> Vorbau: Redneck LT oder WTP Soulmate
> Kurbel: Primo Powerbite oder Primo Excell
> Hinterrad: Primo Pro Cassette mit Hulahoop oder Odyssey Cassette mit Odyssey Hazzard lite, 48H, 14mm


er wollte es mögöichst günstig


----------



## evil_rider (26. September 2004)

dirtjumpbiker schrieb:
			
		

> aaaaaaalso ich kauf mir jetz doch kein neues mtb, sondern bmx weil ich in letzter zeit lieber mit meinem 5 jahre altem mongoose bmx rumgammel als mitm mtb. hier mal meine idee (ist möglichst billig gehalten)
> 
> Rahmen: Captain Caracho Krishy Signature Modell                   289,-
> Gabel: Odyssey 41T Dirt/Street Fork                                    109,95,-
> ...



probiere ob du noch den alten rahmen mit EU-BB bekommen kannst, weil integratet BB ist der letzte dreck.

gabel nimm lieber die odyssey race.

steuersatz den pig.

vorbau ist ok, der ist leicht und recht günstig, halten tut er auch.
optisch allerdings nicht so der burner, da entweder automatic oder redneck LT.

voderrad flybikes nabe oder odyssey vandero mit araya 7x(ohne hohlkammer) in 36h.

hinterrad odyssey hazard oder proper nabe mit hazard lite felge in 36h.

kettenblatt wtp stereo oder tree in 33T(odyssey nabe) oder 27/28T mit 10T(proper nabe)

kurbel von WTP, Primo exel, generix pro, odyssey, solid hella.




			
				Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> er wollte es mögöichst günstig




dann wird es nen panzer und hübsch ist auch was anderes.


----------

